# Bootloader Grub und Linux entfernen



## Kyrodust (20. März 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab neben Windows XP Pro. Noch Suse Linux 9.0 Special Edition laufen. Jetzt möchte ich aber den Bootloader Grub und Linux vollständig wieder entfernen. Wenn ich nur die Partition lösche, auf der Linux installiert ist, bleibt der Bootloader leider erhalten. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich beides restlos vom Computer bringe?

mfg Michael


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

Ich nehme mal an dass du Grub in den MBR geschrieben hast.
Dann reicht ein einfaches überschreiben des MBR mit Windows Mitteln, probier einfach mal von deiner Windows XP CD zu booten und dort Reperatur auszuwählen.

Unter Windows2000 geht das indem man zuerst Reparieren auswählt, dann die Console und dann dort "fixmbr" eingibt. Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das zu XP anders ist.


----------



## Kyrodust (20. März 2004)

Danke es hat funktioniert und zwar auf diese Weise, dass ich zuerst Repareiren gewählt hab und dann fixmbr eingegeben hab. Jetzt bin ich Grub endlich los. Danke nochmal.

mfg Michael


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich wusste nicht das Linux bei der Installation den MBR verändert.

Ich habe folgende Konfigruation :
- externe Festplatte mit Linux (neu installiert, wenn ich diese vom USB trenne dann bootet garnichts mehr aber es erscheint trotzdem Grub, also denke ich es ist im MBR  gespeichert)

- meine lokalen Festplatten mit einer Windows XP platte

Meine Fragen sind (einfache ja / nein Beantwortung reicht evt.) :
Was würde passieren wenn ich von der XP CD boote und dann bei reparieren fixmbr eingebe?
Würde dann bei erneutem booten (im Optimalfall) einfach XP geladen werden (und könnte ich dann immer noch Linux booten, indem ich zb. meine USB HDD als 2nd Boot device angebe ?)

Würde, wenn als einziges Bootdevice meine feste HDD mit XP angegeben ist, überhaupt ein Bootmanager erscheinen ?

Ich kann mir unter keinen Umständen leisten meine Daten zu verlieren (ich hab gelesen, dass Eingriffe in den MBR sehr heikel sind und evt die Platte garnicht mehr gelesen werden kann wenn was falsch läuft)
Also ist es empfehlenswert das zu machen oder sollte ich lieber die längere Bootzeit in kauf nehmen (da jedes mal auf die externe HDD zugegriffen wird und das dauert eben).

Mfg


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juni 2007)

öööhm. wieso wird jedesmal auf die externe HD zugegriffen? Das ist doch Unsinn? Grub wird imho in den MBR der ersten Platte geschrieben. und Nein soviek ich weiß kann man Linux nicht ohne einen Bootmanager booten. jedenfalls nicht so komfortabel. aber wenn du willst kannst du unter Linux in der Dater /boot/grub/menu.lst den Timeout auf 1 (also 1 Sekunde) stellen und Windows als Standardeintrag wählen. vllt geht auch 0 Sekunden. kp.


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (18. Juni 2007)

Mh, ich hab leider zu wenig Kenntnisse auf dem Gebiet, deshalb versteh ich nicht wo das Problem liegt oder wie ich vorgehn soll, ich beschreibs am besten nochmal

Also, ich hab zusätzlich zu meinem vorhandenen XP auf einer externen USB HDD Linux installiert. Seitdem erscheint Grub als Boot Manager am Anfang und greift bei der Erstellung des Indexes für die OS auf die externe HDD zu, was mir zu viel Zeit kostet.
Entferne ich diese HDD (also physisch, ich entferne den USB Stecker) erscheint trotzdem Grub. Soweit ich das vestanden hab hängt das damit zusammen, das Grub anscheinenend auf meine lokale Festplatte mit Windows Partition (von der ja auch gebootet wird, also hdd0)
in den MBR geschrieben wurde. Das erklärt auch wieso kein neuer Eintrag in der Windows boot.ini ist. 
Was würde dann eine Veränderung in /boot/grub/menu.lst bringen, wird etwa doch auf diese Datei zugegriffen ? (ich dachte es wird auf HDD0 zugegriffen und /boot/grub/menu.lst befindet sich auf HDD5 in meinem fall, also der Externen).

Ich versteh das nicht so ganz, was muss ich tun um wieder den XP Bootmanager verwenden zu können? Oder generell, wie kann ich die Einstellungen von Grub ändern, wenn dieses im MBR ist, geht das überhaupt ?

Mfg


----------

